# Duck Commander at Walmart



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

My apologies if this has been discussed; I tried a search and to my surprise got no hits.

Tonight at Walmart I saw a display of $5 slingshots. They appear to be plastic copies of the venerable Whamo. They're banded with something like a bungie cord that barely stretches. Duck Commander is stenciled on the front.

Has anyone tried putting better bands on them? they have two top slots and a hole.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

do you have a pic of what it looks like


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

The Duck Commander name is a line of TV show fan swag marketed by that Duck Dynasty TV business. The $5 price tag makes me wonder about the quality of materials used, the level of quality control that went into the manufacturing process and how the frame would stand up to the pressure generated by good bands at full draw.


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> do you have a pic of what it looks like


They look exactly like the old Wham-o, complete with the way-too-high forks.

They are very light weight plastic, I would think rotation molded hollow.

The tubes are doubled, very thin, look just like chinese tubes, but they don't stretch much. I was only able to get about 3 inches of draw before they started stacking.

I thought about grabbing one and banding it over the top, then I wondered how strong they could be.

I'll get a photo next time I'm there if anybody's interested.

The display says they're for squirrel hunting.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Wouldnt waste the money, made to cash in on the shows popularity. Definitely wouldn't put anything with any pull on them they look and feel like a toy. As for the fork height on the Wham O to each his own, I enjoy shooting mine.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

These?









Pass.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Those look umm.. well cheaply made and weak would be an understatement.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

TimR said:


> ghost0311/8541 said:
> 
> 
> > do you have a pic of what it looks like
> ...


Squirrel hunting?!!! Squirrels are really quite tough, believe me. If you shoot a squirrel with one of those, you'll probably not even cause it pain. Heck, it probably won't even notice. It's probably just going to sit there laughing at you while eating nuts.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Why buy a sps when you can get this for 5$. On the way to Wally World for the new dps. Duck pocket shooter.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...definitely walmart-y


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Designed as children's toys and not seriously meant for squirrel hunting. If they bring new people to the sport for 5 dollars I am all for it.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

And cause more cities to ban slingshots after kids shoot out windows! -- Tex


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Tex-Shooter said:


> And cause more cities to ban slingshots after kids shoot out windows! -- Tex


That is what parents are for. I had a slingshot from the time I could pull one and have yet to shoot a window out.

I guess we need background checks now or minimum age requirements to buy toy slingshots? Really surprises me to hear you say that Tex.


----------



## Fightinggoat (Nov 19, 2013)

August West said:


> Tex-Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > And cause more cities to ban slingshots after kids shoot out windows! -- Tex
> ...


I fully agree with you, it's not the slingshot that's the problem, it's the people using it.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Fightinggoat said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > Tex-Shooter said:
> ...


Maybe they should ban footballs...cricket balls/bats....golf balls...golf clubs...tennis rackets...

The list goes on...

Correct use...with proper supervision...

No harm at all.


----------



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

I think what Tex is saying is that at 5 bucks at WalMart, people will just buy them without any thought and kids will end up with them who aren't being supervised or trained how to use them. I agree. Plus it's just more cheap plastic crap to give slingshots a bad name because they don't work well and will end up in the landfill for the next thousand years.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Yeah I am sure that compared to plastic bags and water bottles the sheer volume of those slingshots will really clog the landfills. LOL

So Sherman you going to start your kids on a custom flippinout or SPS.   Also by your rational, what is the minimum quality slingshot that should be available? Also by charging more money parents are more likely to be engaged? Really?


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Since you mentioned it, or maybe I mentioned it. 

http://money.howstuffworks.com/bling-water1.htm


----------



## jackate (Oct 17, 2013)

Tex-Shooter said:


> And cause more cities to ban slingshots after kids shoot out windows! -- Tex


 This may be a little off topic but I think it is ridicules how laws are so different from state to state. I just read that in New York as in New Jersey they are forcing infants to get flu shots, which they have no choice in the matter because they are infants. Of course the mayor on NYC does this just before he leaves office(?). I bet dollar to donuts this has nothing to do with the welfare of the children. And I also will bet if there was no profit to be made, they would not of made the shots mandatory. How about if you want to help infants you can not make a profit, but you can break even and be allowed to do business in the u.s. How many of you live in states where flu shots are mandatory. I personally don't think any politician cares about any citizens only their own crony friends.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

There's a "General Off Topic" section down near the bottom of the main menu page of this forum. I think that might be the appropriate place for concerns about flu shots, disease control and urban children.

On the subject of the question posed at the beginning of this thread&#8230; I guess it looks like nobody has put any serious bands on that $5 Duck Commander "Uncle Si's Squirrel Huntin' Slingshot" and like the community consensus is that it's a cheap-looking thing that probably shouldn't be trusted to hold up to the full draw stress of a good band set. If I'm off-base here, I stand ready to be corrected.


----------



## jackate (Oct 17, 2013)

Lacumo said:


> There's a "General Off Topic" section down near the bottom of the main menu page of this forum. I think that might be the appropriate place for concerns about flu shots, disease control and urban children.
> 
> On the subject of the question posed at the beginning of this thread&#8230; I guess it looks like nobody has put any serious bands on that $5 Duck Commander "Uncle Si's Squirrel Huntin' Slingshot" and like the community consensus is that it's a cheap-looking thing that probably shouldn't be trusted to hold up to the full draw stress of a good band set. If I'm off-base here, I stand ready to be corrected.


Thanks Lacumo from N.Y. I was just really commenting on how laws are so different from state to state, I guess flu shots among other shots will be mandatory in all states soon. And as in the past if people don't like it the Supreme Court will call it a Mandate and citizens will be fined or worse if they don't participate.

But thanks for pointing out the off topic section.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Never mind


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

Lacumo said:


> On the subject of the question posed at the beginning of this thread&#8230; I guess it looks like nobody has put any serious bands on that $5 Duck Commander "Uncle Si's Squirrel Huntin' Slingshot"


I did consider buying one, walking as far as the stationary department and putting a file band on it from the same store; it would be really easy with the attachment holes and notches


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

It'd probably be able to hold those. Although I don't know why you would even try, to be honest with you.


----------



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

August West said:


> Yeah I am sure that compared to plastic bags and water bottles the sheer volume of those slingshots will really clog the landfills. LOL
> 
> So Sherman you going to start your kids on a custom flippinout or SPS.   Also by your rational, what is the minimum quality slingshot that should be available? Also by charging more money parents are more likely to be engaged? Really?


I think I'd start them on a forked tree branch.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

will check out might be ok for using 107 s or folder bands assemblies


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

It would be nice if someone would do a destructive test on these and see what force is needed to make them fail.

There are two top slots and one through hole on each fork, lots of area for stress concentration.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

I had a boss many years ago who had a lot of favorite sayings. One of them was "Your suggestion--your project."

In all honesty, though--I don't think Uncle Si's Five Dollar WalMart Squirrel Huntin' Slingshot deserves that level of attention. Call me overly cautious, prejudiced, irresponsible, late for dinner or whatever else you want, but&#8230; I wouldn't trust a $5 WalMart slingshot to be good enough to not fail and end up sending flying pieces into my face. I'll stick with my Pocket Predator and SimpleShot products and leave the Duck Dynasty Swag to the Duck Dynasty TV show groupies. If I ever see legit videos of Uncle Si himself knocking squirrels dead out of trees with the slingshot that carries his name, I may lighten up a little with my view--but not until then.

If this slingshot is worth anything, Uncle Si himself should be posting videos on YouTube showing how effective it is at taking squirrels. If he doesn't, that says it all.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I was at Walmart today and seen this. It is a child's toy of little value. Why its in the sporting goods section is beyond me. It is banded with a small bungee cord with no snap. It will not handle any real band safely. Its molded hollow plastic frame will not withstand fork hits ect. It was mean to be priced at $1 and in the toy section of the store for launching nerf balls. I assure you it won't be carried by Walmart very long. Not worth $5 .


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Hollow plastic! WOW! My expectations of TV show swag weren't very high, but this is a low that surprises even me. I'm amazed they're actually selling that lawsuit magnet. After Uncle Si gets slapped with a couple gazillion dollar lawsuits (whether they have merit or not), maybe his IQ will jump up a few points and outstrip his hunger for more money and he'll stop allowing his name to be put on crap like this. I hope no kids have to lose an eye to help him arrive at that level.


----------



## Fightinggoat (Nov 19, 2013)

Even the wooden looking one? Was hoping that one would be solid wood like a wham o. I figured the hideous green one was hollow plastic.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I honestly can not believe this shit. It is a toy of the same worth as the plastic toys in the party favor section. It is not meant to be a serious slingshot or to be confused with a serious slingshot.

Lacumo,
I have no idea why you so adamantly hate the duck dynasty stars but whatever reason I am sorry that they offend you to such a point. I am equally sure that this toy slingshot will not cause any lawsuits or injure anyone or anything, because it is a cheap toy and does not have enough stored energy in the bands to destroy itself or harm anyone. What exactly do yall expect for 5 dollars????


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

So, I bought one....

It is a total POS and is absolutely a toy. The bands are made from textile shock cord and can be drawn right at 8". They deliver a 3/8" steel ball a whopping 25' and that is being generous.

It is a toy, nothing more. The only glass these could shatter would be those fragile glass Christmas ornaments. It is commendable that Si has such a conscientious and loyal following in the slingshot world, but I don't think he or the chinese manufacturer are in peril due to the release of a gimmicky toy that looks like a slingshot.

However, the pouch is fantastic! Very nice leather and a good shape to boot.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Funny I thought the same thing about the pouch. LOL


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

My concern is the fact that it's called a "hunting slingshot" and is being sold in the sporting goods department. I think calling it that and selling it there gives the wrong impression. If it's meant to be a nerfball shooter, it should be marketed with some little foam rubber balls and sold in the toy department. I don't hate the Duck Dynasty characters -- but I do have a problem with what I see as profit-driven product misrepresentation. In this case, the misrepresentation is passing a cheap plastic toy off as a "hunting slingshot" (their wording--not mine). I think that's irresponsible and opens a door to possible user injury. The fact that this thread was started off with a question about putting serious bands on this plastic toy tells me that door is in fact wide open.

I guess I'm out of line in looking for honesty and integrity in the marketing of TV show fan swag. I suppose I should take a few oxycontins, kick back, enjoy the sunset and let the TV people do what they're going to keep on doing anyhow...

Edit---I wasn't trying to start a firefight here. If my view might be seen as a little overbaked, I'll live with that (wouldn't be the first time!) but I don't want to beat this old horse any more.

In the spirit of the season -- Peace.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Fightinggoat said:


> Even the wooden looking one? Was hoping that one would be solid wood like a wham o. I figured the hideous green one was hollow plastic.


The wham o is so easy to make. I believe there is a template for it on the forum. You can crank one out from a scrap plywood and the cost will be $ 0.


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

flippinout said:


> However, the pouch is fantastic! Very nice leather and a good shape to boot.


Yeah, and I think it would hold up to a single file band on each side, and make a nice starter toy for a child, as long as nobody tried to make a magnum out of it with heavy bands.


----------



## Sheila (Jun 2, 2012)

Guess I picked the right day to come back in and check things out...my mom actually got me one of these and gave it to me a couple of hours ago. I was at my sister's house at the time fixing a computer and I ended up balling up socks that my little nephews left laying around and was shooting them the length of the living room. So yeah, not a serious shooter the way it stands, but is alot of fun :king:


----------



## Alexdermietzel97 (Oct 30, 2013)

It would be fine for shooting bits of paper and stuff around, but as a serious slingshot (as it is advertised); it looks like a money making piece of trash to me. Even if this is a toy, why would you buy it for you children? Surely it would be better to take you kids out into the woods and search for a nice little "V", then make a lovely unique slingshot. Then you can band it up accordingly and teach your children how to be safe and responsible with it. If they are very young, then keep hold of it and only let them shoot it with your supervision. This would be much more fun and memorable for youngsters than having a plastic puck presented to them.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Fightinggoat said:


> Even the wooden looking one? Was hoping that one would be solid wood like a wham o. I figured the hideous green one was hollow plastic.


Wham Os are ash a good wood for a frame, these look to be pine a whole different animal. Ive had a number of 50 yr old Wham Os that are as solid as the day they were made, doubt the same can be said for these. As was said above Wham O clones are easy to make but use good quality wood or you'll be doing yourself a disservice


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

harpersgrace said:


> Fightinggoat said:
> 
> 
> > Even the wooden looking one? Was hoping that one would be solid wood like a wham o. I figured the hideous green one was hollow plastic.
> ...


I bought my first Wham-O when I was 9. (1962). Over the next few years I know I made several more, board cuts with a coping saw. My dad didn't have any power tools, I even mowed the lawn with a hand mower. I don't remember much in the way of details, that's more than 50 years ago. I remember I lowered the forks and rounded the curve a bit. Anyway, I made them out of pine (I was a kid and the Internet didn't exist) and they broke right away. Then I found there was something called plywood and did much better.

So that's another vote for ash or some other strong wood, if you like the Wham-O frame.

Guess I could make one out of poly, I still have most of a cutting board left.


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Looks dangerous


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

In light of today's news of Duck Dynasty King Phil Robertson's meltdown in his GQ Magazine interview -- http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/U/US_TV_DUCK_DYNASTY?SITE=AP&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT -- it might be a good time to grab your own pre-meltdown "Uncle Si's Squirrel Huntin' Slingshot" from WalMart while they're still in stock. The pre-meltdown edition may have future collectibility value on Ebay.

Looks like Phil started up a real mess. The liberals and gay/lesbian/bi community are screaming about bigotry, prejudice, hatred, etc and the southern religious conservatives are screaming about free speech and punitive discrimination against poor, innocent, righteous and pious Phil, etc ad nauseum. This ridiculous soap opera will probably overshadow the new Hobbit movie that just got released. One thing is sure, though -- it's Phil's right to exercise his right of free speech and it's also A&E's right to toss him off the air when they see fit.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Whatever, just not worth it.


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

yea,i bought one of those slingshots,used a shot 22 bullet and it went threw 2 - 3 pieces of cardboard,not bad,but im sure you could change the bands.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Lacumo, if you would like to discuss further, feel free to PM.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

All right, my friends. Please remember to keep it civil. And a reminder that this is not the place to discuss religion or politics.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

And some others network to pick up the show since it the top show on cable A&E's loss


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Sunchierefram said:


> TimR said:
> 
> 
> > ghost0311/8541 said:
> ...


If you shoot a squirrel with that it might come after your nuts. Gangnam style!


----------

